# was fired,i appealed and got my job back



## jaydee7780 (Aug 22, 2010)

hello


i got fired about a month ago , my manageress was very difficult,
so i appealed and today i had the meeting i got my job back plus i work 
in a different department hapy days i can,t believe i won my appeal


plus they are going to pay since the day i got fired till today
so i get alot of back pay yehh


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow, that's awesome. Good thing you appealed! 

This should be in Triumphs, not Frustration.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

That's great. Why are you posting this in the frustration section though?


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Good for you!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

That's great.  I hope you enjoy working in a new department.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ownage!!!!! Way to go =)


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

That's amazing! You should be really proud... not many people attempt that, especially not sucessfully. What was the reason for them firing, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Congrats! That's fantastic news.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

laura024 said:


> Wow, that's awesome. Good thing you appealed!
> 
> This should be in Triumphs, not Frustration.


So what does it feel like? What is this doing for you SA? I would imagine it being great.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

jaydee7780 said:


> hello
> 
> i got fired about a month ago , my manageress was very difficult,
> so i appealed and today i had the meeting i got my job back plus i work
> ...


Good on you for going through with the appeal. Congratulations! AND back pay? NICE!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome! :high5


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Way to go!!!!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

that is truly amazing. well played!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats, now go put a dent in her car!!!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Congrats, now go put a dent in her car!!!


I think that manager's reputation has probably taken a much bigger dent already. :lol


----------



## jaydee7780 (Aug 22, 2010)

yo

today was my first day back everybody was happy to see me lol
the manager is going to get a meetin when shes gets back ,for the way she was treating me 
this had given me soo much confidence 
she don,t even know that i won the appeal lol
shes away on holiday 

today was pretty amazing in terms of geting my job back and working in a different department i feel kind of happy lol 

everybody was asking me where were you it shows they cared lol 
even the girls lol 

plus my hours have changed i,ve gotten better hours yes yes 
:clap


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Every now and then you come across really cool stories on here. This is one of them. Congrats again!


----------



## Lucy in the Sky (Aug 23, 2011)

Lisa said:


> Every now and then you come across really cool stories on here. This is one of them. Congrats again!


:yes


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Pwned.

Good for you man, fight the power!


----------



## jaydee7780 (Aug 22, 2010)

hello


i had another awesome day at work i can,t believe this is happening to me its so amazing 
everyone is really happy and glad i got my job back lol

plus my shift have changed on saturdays i work early shift on sat 1-6 yehh
before it was 4-9 depresin 

i come in late and leave early plus my supervisor said if you want to come in late ,the latest you can come is 2:30 don,t come any later then that lol 

my supervisor is a pretty nice person


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

You're my hero! :clap :clap :clap

Congrats!


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

You show them who the *REAL BOSS* is!


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats!

I had a feeling I might have almost been fired earlier this year. And I know I'd be giddy if I had been, but won an appeal.


----------

